# ACHAT IBOOK G3 700 bonne occaz?



## HARIMAX (12 Décembre 2003)

je vais peut etre acquerir un ibook g3 700 pour 800 euros il a un dd de 40go 256 de ram je souhaiterais switche pour pas trops chers


----------



## Zitoune (12 Décembre 2003)

A ta place je prendrais un iBook G4 parce que pour 400  de plus, tu auras :

10.3 (150 )
une machine plus réactive (processeur G4 et meilleure carte graphique)
une machine neuve


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

ça me semble une bonne occasion, habituellement ce produit se vend autour de 900 à 1000 euros.


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> A ta place je prendrais un iBook G4 parce que pour 400  de plus, tu auras :
> 
> 10.3 (150 )
> une machine plus réactive (processeur G4 et meilleure carte graphique)
> une machine neuve



je suis sur que si tu lui donne les 400 euros, lui aussi il prend le G4


----------



## Zitoune (12 Décembre 2003)

250 si tu comptes la licence 10.3


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

Franchement pour les iBooks G3, je ne donne pas plus d'un euros par mégahertz ...


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> 250 si tu comptes la licence 10.3



Bon ok va pour les 250 !


----------



## Zitoune (12 Décembre 2003)

sauf si l'écran est un 14", non ?


----------



## HARIMAX (12 Décembre 2003)

mettre 400 de plus dans un univers que je ne connais pas semble enorme
sinon je crois qu'il tourne sous jaguar est-ce une bonne chose


----------



## HARIMAX (12 Décembre 2003)

non c'est un 12


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> sauf si l'écran est un 14", non ?



oui allez 50 euros mais pas plus car ça reste du 1024 ...


----------



## Sebang (12 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça me semble une bonne occasion, habituellement ce produit se vend autour de 900 à 1000 euros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas la peine de faire des grands yeux comme ça,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi aussi j'sais faire j'ai fais un tour rapide des petites annonces et on les trouve dans ces prix la v'la monsieur grands yeux


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2003)

eh ben, vive le neuf !


----------



## Sebang (13 Décembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> eh ben, vive le neuf !



Tu vois que je suis pas le seul Semac !


----------



## HARIMAX (13 Décembre 2003)

qu'est-ce que je peu espere faire avec une machine comme ça


----------



## Zitoune (13 Décembre 2003)

Pour un usage net + mp3 + bureautique, ce sera sympa.

Faudrait juste vérifier si la carte vidéo compte 16 ou 32 mo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, effectivement, l'offre est raisonnaable par rapport à ce qu'on peut trouver d'habitude en occasion ! 



PS :  spécifications de tous les iBook


----------



## semac (13 Décembre 2003)

c'est drôle, on dirait un sapin de noël avec plein de boules qui clignotent


----------



## bertouille (13 Décembre 2003)

je veux pas faire le mec aigri mais c'est un modèle comme celui-ci que je me suis fait volé à Roissy il y a 3 semaines (merci la MAIF pour mon futur iBook G4). En tout cas, en un peu plus d'un an, je l'avais bien exploité, y compris pour de la vidéo amateur. La seule vraie limite, c'était pour les jeux vidéo. Ceux qui sortent depuis 6-8 mois commencent à plus tourner dessus. Mais bon j'en étais content mais c'est sûr que le G4 doit aller beaucoup plus vite pour pas beaucoup plus cher.


----------



## HARIMAX (13 Décembre 2003)

Merci pour les renseignements,je pense que je vais le prendre A+


----------



## Zitoune (13 Décembre 2003)

Alors bienvenue au Mac


----------



## Recherchemac (29 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

  On ma volé mon mac (Paris), un iBook blanc très vieux. Cependant, il a une grande valeur sentimentale puisquil contient toutes les photos de mon fils Nils depuis sa naissance.

  Si vous avez entre les mains, un mac volé, je vous serai extrêmement reconnaissante de vérifier les photos quil contient. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g6KdR3vgB8

  Vous pouvez me contacter par téléphone au 06 07 01 69 98 
  ou par mail agbarbelivien@wanadoo.fr

  Merci davance


----------

